# Angeln am Dachswaldsee!



## Gunnar76 (10. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum und habe schon eine menge gelesen.

Jetzt zu mit. Ich heiße Gunnar bin 31 Jahre alt und wohne in Böblingen bei Stuttgart.

Seit einem Jahr fische ich jetzt gezielt auf Karpfen und es gab schon einige schöne Momente.

So jetzt zu meiner Frage.

Fahre vom 17-19.08.07 an den Dachswaldsee nach Lahr zum Karpfenfischen.

Habe auch schon einige Berichte gelesen die sind jedoch zum teil recht alt.

Kann mir jemand vieleicht eine Stelle empfehlen von wo es sich lohnen würde zu fischen.

Ansonsten binn ich über jeden aktuellen Tip dankbar.

Gruß Gunnar

*Jeden Fisch den man heute nicht fängt, bleibt für einen anderen Angeltripp übrig!#6*


----------



## bartelbernd (12. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Dachswaldsee!*

Hallo Gunnar,

habe lange Jahre am Dachswaldsee geangelt. Leider sind heute viele Plätze durch Dauerbucher (Jahreskarteninhaber) die dort auch eine Wohnwagen stehen haben belegt und für dich als Gastangler tabu. Gute Stellen sind, wenn frei, die Plätze 2 und 3. Angle des Nachts auch hier mit einer Rute direkt am Ufer. Sonst von Platz 2 und 3 ca. 60 m gerage aus raus. Hier sind zwar Krautfelder, aber nach ein Paar Würfen findest du eine freie Stelle. Habe hier meine besten Fänge gemacht. Auf der östlichen Seite des Sees, ziemlich in der Mitte gibt es auch gute Plätze. Auch hier steht Kraut. Angle vor der Krautbank und direkt dahinter. Gegenüber liegende Seite von Platz 2 u. 3 befindet sich eine Sandbank. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast hier zu fischen, dann befische das Ende der Sandbank und den Platz rechts davon. Versuche auch immer eine Rute in Seemitte abzulegen (Wassertiefe hier zwischen 8-13m). An der Autobahnseite befindet sich eine Rampe. Ist hier frei, dann geradeaus raus und du liegst auf ca. 15m Tiefe. Ein wenig davon links ist die tiefste Stelle des Sees, die man auch beachten sollte wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sie anzuwerfen. Am Dachswaldsee solltest du immer von deinem Platz gerade aus auswerfen um keinen Ärger mit den Nachbarn zu bekommen. Ist nicht viel los, dann stör dich nicht dran und halte nur einen gewissen Abstand. Hier wird auch auf Wels geangelt, sieh deshalb nach den Bojen und meide die Stellen. Wenn du Glück hast, dann geht dir auch ein Wels auf Boilie an den Haken. Die Kameraden haben hier mittlerweile eine stattliche Länge von 150cm ++und mehr.
Ich wünsche dir viel Spass am See und natürlich viel Erfolg.
Bernd


----------



## Gunnar76 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Dachswaldsee!*

Hallo Bernd,

danke für die Infos, habe den See über deine Hompage gefunden.

Da wir mit nicht allzu großen Erwartungen an die Sache rangehen, wird es sicher ein nettes Angelwochenende.

Den einen oder anderen Karpfen werden wir hoffentlich doch fangen können.

Das da Welse im See sind hat mich auch veranlasst eine Welsrute von einem Freund auszuleihen. 


Gruß Gunnar


----------



## UA2000 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Dachswaldsee!*

Hallo, Bernd!  Köntest du mir sagen, wo man die Karten für den See kaufen kann und ub man die Fische mit heim nehmen kann?


----------



## Gunnar76 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Dachswaldsee!*

Hallo Leute,

Möchte dieses Jahr wieder ein Wochenende an de Dachswaldsee unternehmen.

Wie siehts momentan dort aus?

Gibt es immernoch so viele Wasserpflanzen wie früher?

Kann mir auch jemand sagen was das Wochenendticket gerade kostet.

Falls jemand noch einige Tipps mir geben möchte, wäre ich echt Dankbar.

Ansonsten wäre ich auch über andere Seen Dankbar im Umkreis von 200km um Stutgart wo man auch Nachts angeln kann. 

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## teddy88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Dachswaldsee!*

hey Gunnar, wenn du Seen suchst, die in ca 200 km Entfernung von Stuttgart liegen und an denen du nachtangeln kannst, dann schau mal Richtung Ulm.....z.b Elchinger Verein, hat viele schöne Seen mit großen Karpfen.......wenn du noch genauer was wissen willst, dann melde dich per PN bei mir..........

mfg ted


----------



## Gunnar76 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Dachswaldsee!*

Hallo Leute,

Also der Dachswaldsee ist nicht mehr aktuell da schon sehr voll zu sein.
Sich gegenseitig auf der Pelle sitzen ist auch nicht mein Fall.

Also wenn jemand andere Seen kennt immer her damit.

Gruß Gunnar


----------

